# Toeside Carve



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

You are trying to do dynamic carve turns? I have similar problem only when my boot is tight. If I loosen up the top laces of my boot, then I can bend my knees easier. But, the support is not as good for really hard carves. The problem may be that you are not throwing your weight over your toe edge enough while trying to keep your body stationary. That requires bending knee and ankles and it is hard to bend your ankle when you have a stiff boot. So try to loosen your top laces just a tad bit (that's what I do). You have to bend your ankle first inorder to distribute your weight to your toe side, bending the knee alone will only throw your weight to your heel side. By loosening up the top laces, you allow your shin to be pushed forward more and bending your ankles. Just don't loosen them up too much.


----------



## DrewOZ (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks! That definitely makes sense and I'll give that a try the next time I'm on the slopes (unfortunately it won't be for another couple of weeks) - I'll let you know how I go!


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

when you're stopped and kneeling down on the snow, put all your weight on your front knee. Shake your back knee loose. Kneel tall, not bent at the waist. NOTE this position and try to emulate it when you're riding. I call it "the PeeWee Herman dance" It does take conditioning of your muscles, but it's such a subtle move, and so effective.

Try and isolate just driving that front knee and nothing else to the apex of the toeside turn.


----------



## DrewOZ (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks heaps for all the advice guys - I will put those tips in action the next time I am out. I know I should push my pelvis forward on the toeside turn but for some reason always seem to forget that part when I'm riding. I think I focus too much on driving my knees to the ground, while forgetting to push my pelvis out and arch my back (and therefore lean into the turn). Snowolf, I've read some of your other posts and will definitely try the "hump and dump".

SB, I might even give your "PeeWee Harman dance" a go at home tonight.

I'll let you know how it all goes!

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

just be sure not to put any pressure on your heels when in a toeside carve. 


you'll eat it really hard. (i know from past experience hahaha)


----------

